# T-track table or bench dogs?



## SteveT (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't have a bench where I can easily clamp or secure workpieces. I will be adding a bench sometime in the future and have been debating whether to put T-tracks like some of the commercial tables, or a system of bench dogs.

Thought I'd get advice from experienced woodworkers.

Steve


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

What are you going to be using the bench for?

For a workbench, dog holes and a couple holdfasts are hard to beat. Much more versatile and faster than any track accessories.

If it's going to be primarily just an assembly bench, the T-track has the advantage of being able to set up a permanent 90 degree corner to keep things square.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep…..You can actually have both…You just have to decide which one you want first…..I have both….I built my bench first (actually I have 5 benches), and put in dogs…...Later on I built a T track table top for doing what JayT said…..That way, if I'm gluing up smaller projects, I don't have my bench tied up….....


----------



## SteveT (Dec 30, 2014)

At the moment I just have a rolling table with a MDF top. I use it for …... everything. It was one of the first things I made. Someday I'd like to try hand planes. I don't have a place to clamp or butt a board up to if I wanted to plane. And, I noticed most benches have holes for bench dogs. I've also seen that the t tracks have accessories which seem to do what bench dogs do. I was thinking that the t tracks might be more versatile. But I have no experience with either.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would say that bench dogs and holdfasts are much more versatile. You can only apply so much pressure to T-track before it will distort or lift and the location is fixed once you install them. Holes for dogs or holdfasts can drilled on the fly for special situations very easily.


----------

